# Baked potato in the wood stove



## mulkick (Oct 27, 2009)

This time of year is a great time to bake potatoes in the stove. 
I tend to make a fire in the morning and let it die out as it warms up a bit outside.
Wrap the taters in foil and throw them in on the side, off the coals, when the stove is cooled to 400*.
Hour 20 later you've got lunch or dinner.
Anyone else do this or other cooking tricks with the wood stove?


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 27, 2009)

Once burned twice shy said:
			
		

> Anyone else do this or other cooking tricks with the wood stove?


It's not a cooking trick, but more of a stove use. and it's not a suggestion, but a question, lol. Has anyone used those old irons that you see everywhere at antique stores. They have the base, and a handle that clips onto it ( http://www.shirbil.com/set_three.html ) That set shown on the link is a  Mrs. Potts brand and looks just like my set!

Has anybody used these with trivets? How do you get them to a proper temp? How do you verify temp? (i think a 500degree iron might be too hot!). How awesome would that be to just have an iron ready to go at any time? The only reason I don't iron my shirts every day is because it involves digging out the iron, plugging it in, letting it warm up, etc. Well with these I could mount my antique cabinet ironing board somewhere close by and drop it down and go!


----------



## mulkick (Oct 27, 2009)

Never tried that one, but with all the energy the stoves put out you'd think there would be more uses.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice spud cooker!  Try pizza!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYjfsD5Kv3M


----------



## mulkick (Oct 27, 2009)

Is that you cooking? Get any ash on the pie? What temp and how long?


----------



## Hurricane (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried the potato thing last year and the stove was too hot. After about an hour I took them out and the potatoes were charred black to the core. I have not tried it again but do plan to.


----------



## Redburn (Oct 27, 2009)

I bake potato's on the front of the stove takes like 2hrs I go to the gym and when I come home there done .. I love not having to turn my oven on to bake 2 potato's . I warn soup and stew and other food on top and pizza stays crispy ....Good times ..


----------



## karri0n (Oct 27, 2009)

I've made hamburger helper on top of the stove in a cast iron skillet. That was the best HH I've ever had.


----------



## Summertime (Oct 27, 2009)

Watch out for the burnt potatoes as I hear they cause more creosote than pine!!


----------



## mulkick (Oct 27, 2009)

It's not the potato, it's the sour cream. %-P


----------



## Valhalla (Oct 27, 2009)

Even better that attaching it to your cars exhaust manifold. It is in the house when you are ready to eat it.

Corn too!


----------



## Hurricane (Oct 27, 2009)

Summertime said:
			
		

> Watch out for the burnt potatoes as I hear they cause more creosote than pine!!



Does it matter how long you seasoned the potato? What is the correct seasoning time for a potato or does it depend on the type like the red taking up to 2 years to season


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2009)

There hasn't been a potato in our stove since that first microwave oven came through our door. Those things are baked potato heaven.


----------



## Dix (Oct 27, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> There hasn't been a potato in our stove since that first microwave oven came through our door. Those things are baked potato heaven.




Ewwww, MW'd baked spuds  :long: That's not baked, it's steamed  :wow:  

You cannot get that crispy skin in a MW, not like in an oven


----------



## trapshooter9 (Oct 27, 2009)

The secret to good baked taters is to rub them with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt before you cook them. I wrap them in foil and lay them on top of the soapstone stove. Turn them over once in a while until done.


----------



## TreePapa (Oct 27, 2009)

We like baking spuds in the FP during our (brief) chilly season. Gotta wrap 'em good to keep the ashes out.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 28, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MWing a potato is only good for making mashed.  A baked NEEDS to have a crunchy skin to hold the sour cream (w/ scallions)
in.


Just my .002 (Inflation adjusted)


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 28, 2009)

Once burned twice shy said:
			
		

> Is that you cooking? Get any ash on the pie? What temp and how long?



No ash. Fire was burned down to coals. I just placed the pizza stone on the coals and let it preheat. Im not sure what the temp was but I guess the temp in the firebox had to be in the 400 500 range. I just powdered the stone with corn meal so the pie would not stick then slide the pie onto the stone. I make my crust thin so it cooks fast about 5-10 minutes. When the edges of the crust were starting to brown and the cheese was melted, Its done! oh yeah that wooden pizza thingy is a must to slide the pie onto the stone.

I have made pizza in an oven but this was my first shot at the wood stove! I think I got lucky because it came out really good. I had two hungry kids and a wife that would have been a little pissed if I ruined the pie.


----------



## rover47 (Oct 28, 2009)

We have the 602 in the kitchen. It gets used for warming soup, tea water and entries. The stove is about five feet from the kitchen table great for keeping things warm as long as I don't have it cranked.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 28, 2009)

can't remember where i read it, but potato skins are suppose to aid in cleaning the chimney.
don't know how or if it works just read it somewhere.


----------



## greythorn3 (Oct 28, 2009)

wasent it wet potatoe skins wrapped in newspaper to put out a runaway fire?


----------



## Pine Knot (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to try olive oil and salt trick as mentioned by trapshooter9, but inside the stove?


----------



## yanksforever (Oct 28, 2009)

We split the potatoe the length about 3/4 of the way down..not all the way to the bottom. Then a couple of small pats of butter, and
then some slices of Vidalia onion in the cut, a sprinkle of pepper, and then do a double wrap of foil. UMMM  UMMM Good!


----------



## woodracerx (Oct 28, 2009)

You all are making me hungry its 630 am and I want a pizza and bake potato


----------



## Poult (Oct 28, 2009)

woodracerx said:
			
		

> You all are making me hungry its 630 am and I want a pizza and brake potato



Me, too.  I'm sitting here wondering if the coals left from last night are enough to bake anything with.  LOL!  Baked potatoes!  It's what's for breakfast!  


Poult


----------



## madison (Oct 28, 2009)

to ovoid charring the spud, try dbl wrapping with heavy duty foil, make a nest void of coals in the front of the stove, cooking time is much faster than an oven.  < 30 mins.


----------



## begreen (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got back from Italy. At a friend's place, they cooked us up some foil-wrapped spuds in the ash pan, under the grate of an old Warm Morning stove. They came out perfect and were delicious with some fresh Stracchino cheese melted on top. Seems like this would work well with stoves like Jotuls and Morsos that have this configuration. I'm going to check the temp in the T6 ashpan after a well established fire to see if perhaps it can finally be useful for something. 

 I posted a link for the stove in the Perfect Picture section. 
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/44566/


----------



## mulkick (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a great idea, my Summit has an ash pan that should work.


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys are killing me with all this talk of cooking on and in the stove... The pizza idea sounds excellent!  I might end up eating my monitor before I make it to lunch time!


----------



## d.n.f. (Oct 28, 2009)

Can I deep fry potatoes in my woodstove?



No need to answer that.


I am off to wrap some spuds.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 28, 2009)

a real quick way to make a baked potato. if you are using your conventional cook stove is to light the oven and preheat to 350. put a potato in the microwave for about 7 minutes ( depends on the size ).  then when the microwave is done put the potato in the oven for 15 minutes. now you have a baked potato with the crunchy skin for 22 minutes time.


----------



## Bubbavh (Oct 28, 2009)

Got me hungry too...  So I thought I'd share my pizza sauce recipe with you!
Very simple to make and it is better than most pizza places! 

28oz can Red Pack tomato puree  (If you can't find the Red Pack Brand use what you can get)
28oz can Red Pack crushed tomato
1 Tbsp Salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 - 1 Tbsp Dry Granular garlic (depends on how you like it (I use 3/4))
2 Tbsp Olive oil
3 packets sweet-n-low or splenda
1 tsp basil or 5-6 fresh leaves cut up

Mix all together well or blend if you do not want the sauce chunky.
DO NOT COOK the Sauce

Freeze the remaining sauce in a 1 gallon zip lock bag laid flat in the freezer so when you need to make another pie you can just break off a chunk and microwave it.

Enjoy


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 28, 2009)

Got a crock pot on the wood stove today.
One can of Cream of Mushroom soup,
three big fat boneless chops,
taters, and green beans.


----------



## TreePapa (Oct 28, 2009)

I think this thread gave me a craving for baked spuds yesterday. I picked up a bag o' spuds @ Whole Foods on the way home. Since we still have mild weather in So. Calif., we only had a small fire in the FP, and that was after we started cooking, so I pre-nuked the spuds in the microwave and finished them in my Grandmother's 1940's O'Keefe & Merritt range. Served wtih sauteeed mushrooms, butter, and sour cream. Yum!

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## trapshooter9 (Oct 28, 2009)

Pine Knot said:
			
		

> I'm going to try olive oil and salt trick as mentioned by trapshooter9, but inside the stove?


I do them on top of the stove but I would think you could do them inside as long as you are careful not to over cook them. I would probably double wrap to minimize chance of oil leaking out and catching on fire. The oil and salt will make the skin nice and crispy.  They are restaurant quality. Enjoy.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 28, 2009)

I like bacon in my potato  , cut potato in half  salt & peper 1 slice of bacon . 
 Cook in foil for 40 min inside the stove but not in the flame .


----------



## fbelec (Oct 29, 2009)

trapshooter9 said:
			
		

> The secret to good baked taters is to rub them with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt before you cook them. I wrap them in foil and lay them on top of the soapstone stove. Turn them over once in a while until done.



ever had a leaker? what do you put under the spud? anything like foil? incase they leak. what temp is your stove when cooking? and for how long?


----------



## mulkick (Oct 29, 2009)

I love bacon, it's the world's most perfect food.


----------



## trapshooter9 (Oct 29, 2009)

fbelec said:
			
		

> trapshooter9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really use enough oil that it would leak out. I just rub it with enough to moisten it.  Also, I wrap it in such a way that it cant leak but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to put down a sheet of foil just in case.  As far as time and temp, I'm  not that precise. I just turn every once in a while, maybe every hour or so.  Give it a squeeze every once in a while until it feels done. To cook faster, I turn a pan upside down and put over the potatoes on the stove top to hold the heat in like a little oven.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 29, 2009)

No spuds yet, but made some fried eggs in a small cast iron pan on top of the stove. They ended up a little too well done, but were good anyway.
Didn't have to crank the electric stove.

Dave


----------



## greythorn3 (Oct 29, 2009)

i just fried a piece of bacon on top my stove in a frying pan and ate it!


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 30, 2009)

freeze your taters before you bake them makes the meat like mashed taters (be sure to thaw before cooking). 
I have a few crock pot crocks & lids that sit on the stove and cook most of our meals on it when we are burning.
I have a few trivets and that is how we do our cooking in the winter We rarely turn the range on in the winter. 
Only thing I do not do is bake on the stove just don't have room for an oven to sit on top with the crocks and such.
we also will cook hot dogs and marshmallows in the stove on the camp forks when we have a small bed of coals right before a reload (this is defiantly a fall and spring thing). The kids have a blast with this.
we put a pizza stone in the stove and cook pizza when it is coals too and it will make even frozen pizza taste good.
With a little patients and willingness to try you will learn to cook anything on or in the stove. Just don't be afraid to fail because it WILL happen time to time as it does with anything.


----------

